# Smoking Whiting



## schutz

OK, I picked up some Whiting (frozen) and I want to smoke it up. I've had the store bought stuff which is good to pick at.But like all other eatables,(ribs turkey....)you just want to do it yourself! 
I have an electric smoker. I've read where you have soak it in a brine etc. Cooking time,heat,and again etc. But I want to hear from those who do it or know how.I also wonder,in spite of what I've read,how long and how much actual smoke time.Any good suggestions? 
There are a lot of threads on this forum and (for me) it would take a lot of time to go through them all. So I apologize for bringing up any old stuff. Ron


----------



## hounds51

I go down to Taylors Island M.D. in the Chessy during the summer. We love to catch and eat North Alantic Croaker, also known as hardheads. We flay and skin the fish. A lot goes into the deep fryer, but I set some aside for smoking. Here is What I brine them.
THis is for approx 4 lbs of fish
1 gallon jug water
3 tbs of old bay (I like to add more)
1 cup of non-iodized salt
1 cup brown sugar
1 pint of apple juce
1/2 cup of lemon juce
2 tbs of instacure
Blend ingredients together with water and stir till well mixed. Marinate fish in refrigerator for about 8 to 12 hours. 
Lay out on racks, dry and smoke with a very low heat 100 degrees or less till fish is in a dried leathery state.
Taste test, if desired sprinkle more old bay on outside (I love it that way)
Hope this helps. Be aware that you are only trying to dry the fish and not cook it. That is the reason for the cure.
Dennis


----------



## rstr hunter

Here is how I do my Salmon which I think would work well with your fish and I always get lots of complements. I filet and scale the salmon filets and cut them into 3" wide sections (necessary as I try to spread this out to as many people as want this, but on smaller fish (5# or smaller) I've left these whole and they turn out well). I then brine these pieces in the following brine for 2 days.

Brine
1/2 c Un-Iodized Salt
1/2 c brown sugar
1/2 T black pepper
1/4 T paprika
1/4 c honey

Mix above ingredients with 2 C of Boiling water, Stir until dissolved. Add this to 3 qts of water and let cool. Place meat in brine and put in fridge, make more if needed. For salmon leave this soak 2 days. 

I then smoke the pieces with my Big Chief electric smoker with alder wood until they look like they are cooked (approximately 3 1/2 -4 hrs). My Big Chief is a fixed temp unit (I think about 185 degrees). Then I let this cool and package. I'll have to do a q'view in spring when I do this again. Good lucks on this.


----------



## schutz

I thank ya's for the tips. I'm gonna try doing it today or tomorrow. I'll post how it came out and try to put up a photo also. I'm not good at pics either.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Ron


----------



## schutz

Well,I smoked my Whiting last week end. It came out pretty good I guess.(flakey) A little too salty though. I am in the process of doing a batch today.I'm hoping it turns out a little bit better. And I will try to take a photo of it. Sorry to take so long to get back.Ron


----------



## timtimmay

I got a box of frozen whiting at walmart and smoked it unbrined over apple.  It was pretty good (about as good as I would expect frozen whiting to be)


----------



## schutz

I did this second batch yesterday. It tastes better than the first but it has a mushy,chalky texture to it. Anyone know how come? Ron


----------



## mballi3011

I haven't had to good a luck in smoking fish so I know what the chaulky texture is. It's over cooked like shrimp get when you over cook them kind of a mushy texture and not firm like they should be. Try cutting down your time of smoking.


----------



## flash

Florida Whiting= Frying pan with Hot oil


----------



## schutz

I still have a bunch left,so I guess I shall have to experiment.


----------



## timtimmay

With some fish, I have cold-smoked it for a few hours, then grilled it or fried it.  You get the smoke flavor without troublesome texture problems.


----------

